# How many times out plowing/ how much



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I was just wondering how much snow did everybody get so far.
I have been out twice this season. Up at the Northshore in MA. I plowed 9" total. What is going on!!!!


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

nothing here in ocean county nj just slush


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*times out*

2" here on south shore Long Island, went out at 3am as soon as it went over to sleet-rain mix...worked out perfect got everyone done for am work. Looks like a good melt too, not to much ice melt needed....boy do those TORO CCR-2450s kick "A" i wouldnt trade em for anything....and Home Depot had em at 30% over weekend anyone get one?payup


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

got a 1.5" storm before the Superbowl, 4" of ice pellets last week and 4" of wet snow today.


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

Been out twice this winter for about 10 inches total. From past years records I should have been out at least 10 times.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

I only do residentials and they are all on contracts. I've been out 15 times so far and we've had close to 80 inches of snow this year.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We've had about 16" or so here in central Mass. I've been out three times.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*How many times out Plowing / How Much?*

Here in Central MAINE it appears as though were Getting Less & Less Snow Storms & lighter Snow Falls w/ None of the Ole Average foot Storms now a Mixture of every thing? WET Snow--Sleet--Crap? Were in a COLD Snap Furnances working over Time! Day Time Temps in the teens w/ the Wind Chill below Zero but its Supposed to Warm UP? this week End? High 40s Low 50s WE could? get One? or Two? more Plowable Storms? before the April Rains! as in MARCH Here the Weather can Go ither WAY in a Hurry So Don*t take Your Plow Off & Put it Away! as Tommorrow You may Need it? as Mother Nature Cleans Out Her Attic as We never Know?? Ole Tower


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

one decent plow of 4 " but other than that its been crappy. wats messed up is when its 22 degrees and raining and yesterday it was 41 and we had snow showers all day???


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

17 times in january, 7 times in Feb, once so far in March.. I have had enough. Ready for some spring time


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Twice out to scrape an inch and a half, three runs out to sand, pathetic! :realmad:


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

4 times in Dec.
15 times in Jan.
13 times in Feb. 
2 times so far in Mar.

NE Ohio, lake effect snow.....
Don


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

Over 35 full pushes plus clean ups so far this season. 5 salt only events.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

I have been out 19 times for commercials on a one inch trigger and 15 times residential.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

All I do is residenials, been out 11 times this season, which is about half of a normal season. Plowed 248 driveways with a 3" trigger, 42" total.


----------



## Monte (Feb 2, 2007)

I have been out over 35 times and I have salted just as many. Received 5 more inches today. Since Jan 10th to March 8th over 115 inches has fallen. It has been a rough 2 months of winter. Nothing in November and December. It is time to re-write my plowing contracts and raise the cost.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

Here in w.md. we had a proud 10" plowed 16 st. hours and went back out in mid of night for clean up and salt.
Mike


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

We usually only average 27" of snow per year on 5-7 plowable events. So far this year we have had 34" and 7 + plowable events and plenty of sand and salt applications. It has been a very good year for me.payup payup payup


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

HUH, and I thought that my 7 events were pretty good.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

0 - Novemeber

1 event that was 12 inches of wet heavy stuff. 24 hour's for December

1 event over a 3 day period in Jan. got 4 days out of it including clean-ups.

Record month in Feb. averaged 4 days a week salting and plowing. Out 16 times for over 170 hours.

March so far have been out 3 times for 31 1/2 hours.

Seasonal contracts may have made out good in Nov-Jan but they ate their shorts in Feb.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Pearcelawn;382526 said:


> I have been out 19 times for commercials on a one inch trigger and 15 times residential.


Pearce, you have to have your numbers wrong: 19 trips for 1 inch trigger? And you never plowed (residential) any of the 2" storms we had in early January because we were bored and thought we might not get much snow this year (like i did and now regret that on my unlimited resi's)

I question your numbers with the 1" trigger because I am at 23 trips for a 2-3" trigger and over 30 (don't have my book in front of me) trips with 1" trigger.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I went out only twice. The first was a pathetic 2-3" of ice (Valentines Day) and the second was a decent 5-6" of powder.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Good for you, all these guys out plowing more than a dozen times! I know it's a pi$$er working so much, but so many of us here in the northeast have been thirsty for the stuff! 

4 plowings for me in southern NH. Would have liked more, but that's how it goes. Some years more, some less. A light year won't break anyone who's in this for the long haul.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

Twice only! Average is 16 plowings.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

I've been out 11 times


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Been out 5 times and this storm coming up will be my 6th.  payup


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

I been out 12 times. I just do drveways. Didn't go out once for Nov. or Dec..


----------



## Rotator911 (Mar 16, 2006)

been out 3 times 41'' for the year 22'' on 2/14 & 15'' on 3/16 - 3/17 not alot of storms but its still money


----------

